# best way to dissolve Xanthan Gum?



## Melharma (Jun 22, 2011)

I just got some xanthan gum to thicken my shower gels, the first batch I did it didn't dissolve very well and became clumpy.  I was wondering out of who has worked with it what's the best way to dissolve it?  In water?  should I whisk it in?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Earthchild (Jun 23, 2011)

I first solubilize it in a bit of glycerin and then whisk that into my water phase.  This has helped me avoid clumps.  HTH!


----------



## lauramw71 (Jun 25, 2011)

You can use a little water..  But I jsut add it to my gel.  It does clump up, so I stir gently but well.. let it sit for a while, come back and stir.. let it set, come back and stir.. etc until it's all dissolved.. takes a while, but it works


----------

